# Think you know enough to help?



## gto_guy364 (Apr 17, 2009)

*I recently took off my mufflers for a tougher sound. I have the stock exhaust system, but when I'm racing or just flooring it, it makes a cracking noise when it shifts gears. Anyone know why that is? Also, would the kooks afterburner mufflers be better compared to the flowmaster axleback 40 series?? Thanks!*


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

not from experience but i've seen a few posts where people werent happy with flowmasters.

that crackle noise is bits of unburned fuel hitting oxygen rich air and 'igniting'


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

that popping/crackling noise is from a partial leanness from Deacceleration Fuel Cut Off (DFCO). disabling it with tuning so you're dumping fuel rich exhaust will actually make it go away. it can also be tuned more aggressively and that will make it go away or be minimized too


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

^^^ yep yep.... i think even the preditor or handheld tunes will get rid of it to. But I know im running kooks longtubes to open mid pipes and it pops nasty when I downshift. Sometimes its annoying and makes it sound like my car isnt supposed to do that to normal people around me


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

mr.gto said:


> ^^^ yep yep.... i think even the preditor or handheld tunes will get rid of it to. But I know im running kooks longtubes to open mid pipes and it pops nasty when I downshift. Sometimes its annoying and makes it sound like my car isnt supposed to do that to normal people around me


The Predator won't get rid of it. You can try and reduce it by adding timing down low, but it won't go away....that's been my experience anyway.


----------



## gto_guy364 (Apr 17, 2009)

thanks guys. so what exactly do i do? will a decent pair of mufflers get rid of that ? it doesnt do that with stock mufflers.. soo?


----------

